# Jobsite safety sign



## ProWallGuy

This is an old one, but good one. I know I've posted it before, but don't recall where. I still get a chuckle out of it:


----------



## slickshift

...priceless!


----------



## Workaholic

Too funny:thumbup:


----------



## johnthepainter

safety is not a laughing matter.

i will show this pic to the guys today during one of several safety meetings today, it could save a life or limb.


----------



## JCM

That is hilarious


----------



## nEighter




----------

